# Only 6,400 callers to Mortgage Arrears Information Helpline



## Brendan Burgess (18 Aug 2013)

According to today's Sunday Business Post


> the government's mortgage arrears information helpline has only received about 6,400 calls since its establishment in July 2012.



It would be interesting to know how many people used the €250 accountants service. I suspect that not many have done so yet.


----------



## Time (18 Aug 2013)

Maybe very few trust the government and have gotten help from other sources?


----------

